# How Much Do Cloth Nappies Save You?



## Wobbles

I'm just curious as I know a lot of you use cloth or considering it - How much money in a year does it save you compared to using disposable nappies? 

:oops: :D


----------



## Minxy

Probably not much at the moment as I keep buying them!

It's difficult to measure as I sell on ones that don't work and get 50-75% back on their value and I don't know my laundering costs?

It's not a regular chunk every week like disposables. If I feel skint we can manage (very easily :oops: ) on the stash we have, if I'm flush I spend.

He even had some for Christmas gifts which wouldn't happen with Pampers!

I suppose they'll really come into their own on baby #2, where the initial outlay will be much less. :? 

It's definitely cheaper even for a nappy addict like me! :D


----------



## Wobbles

I just worked out some costs with Cat & theres like a Â£400 difference in 2 years - Nappies alone. :shock:


----------



## Jo

Well if i didn't buy a new one every month it would be a great deal :oops: 

I worked out i was spending around Â£40 a month on disposables and wipes

So thats Â£480

My intial outlay of nappies and bits was Â£80 ( ebay bargain :) )
I've prob added another Â£80 to that with bits and bobs

So in a year i would have saved about Â£300 i think


----------



## Wobbles

Wow :D 

Think I'd consider this if I get to be a Mummy :( Esspecially now Cat told me you can get liners or I'd of been put off :lol:


----------



## Helen

We're going to be giving them a go too... mainly for the cost thing. Two lots of nappies are going to be mega expensive!! :lol:


----------

